
Richest U.S. Schools Could Lose Tax Status in Endowment Proposal - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-08/richest-u-s-schools-could-lose-tax-status-in-endowment-proposal
======
hackuser
I agree that tax breaks for non-profits net benefit the public, but I also can
see how a non-profit hording tens of billions in savings might not be in the
public's interest and arguably is a form of profit. Perhaps the definition of
'non-profit' for tax purposes needs to include a provision limiting these
essentially retained earnings that are not invested in the organization's
mission.

Does anyone know more about the accounting and tax details?

